# USB ROM does not sleep and wake N7



## cj777 (Aug 7, 2013)

I've got Timur's USBROM on my nexus 7, (old style). I have Fixed Installation mode enabled, but the system does not turn on when power is connected or sleep when it is disconnected. Does anyone have any ideas of what it try? USB host mode says "Off - FI mode disabled"


----------



## kodiack99 (Dec 6, 2012)

The rom requires a true OTG cable with power to sense the connection disconnection of power,a normal charging cablw will still charge but wont turn on off the sleep mode.


----------



## cj777 (Aug 7, 2013)

This is what I was starting to think after playing aroud with it some more. I was hoping I could test it out before my cable came in. I guess I'll wait. Thanks!


----------

